# serial ata, and dma problems

## eziril

I was running into some problems with some games, and I think i've narrowed it down to the harddrives.

First some background, I have a A7N8X(delux) motherboard with the Sil 3112A sata controller, 2 SATA harddrives set up in a software raid array, and 1GB of RAM. I was running into some problems with some games, and I think i've narrowed it down to the harddrives.

hdparm -d reveals it does not have dma enabled, and when I execute hdparm -d1 on the hard drive everything locks. hdparm -tT says apx 450MB/S for buffer-cache reads and apx 1.5MB/s buffered disk reads. and when I tried to run bonnie++ it crashed X. If I'm not doing somthing big harddrive wise in the background everything is fine, but if my emerging starts a download everything gets really jerky. I've already changed the bios settings for the harddrives as much as I think is possible. I've run out of ideas at this point

										Thanks in advance for any and all help

----------

## sw497

The behaviour with DMA Off is pretty much normal - it uses loads of CPU to copy data to/from the drive and everything gets stuttery.

The lockups with DMA on though - I'm getting a similar thing and am at a loss as to what to do about it (single SATA drive, Seagate 80Gb).

Mine doesn't lock up immediately though - the drive goes fine for a few minutes and then gives loads of DMA timeouts.  The rest of the system is fine though...

Can you get a console and type 'dmesg' after trying to enable DMA - are you booting from the SATA drives or just mounting them afterwards (like I am)?

----------

## eziril

I''m booting straight to the drives, and I can't even switch to another console after trying to switch on dma. BTW, i'm using gss-sources,  if that make any difference to anyone

----------

## niki

I have been able to enable DMA.

I only have one sata hd but it should also work with two.

My Setup:

A7N8X DELUX

Seagate SATA 120GB HD

I tryed both SuSE 8.2 and RH 9.0 with standart kernels.

Both systems crashed after enabling dma.

I finaly got it working under gentoo with the gs-sources-2.4.21_rc2

I enabled DMA with

```

/sbin/hdparm -c1 -d1 -X69 /dev/hde

```

and i get this  :Very Happy: 

```

hdparm -vTt /dev/hde

 

/dev/hde:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 14593/255/63, sectors = 234441648, start = 0

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.29 seconds =441.38 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.56 seconds = 41.03 MB/sec

```

----------

## sw497

Niki,

I have almost the same system as you - just installed gs-sources-2.4.21-rc2, only difference now is mine is the 80Gb HDD and yours is the 120Gb.

I used the same hdparm line as you specified - but I'm still getting the drive locking up after a few minutes of use.  Would you mind telling me these things - I want to try and work out why it doesn't work:

- what IRQ is your SATA controller using - and is it sharing the IRQ with anything else (if you don't know how to do this, type 'cat /proc/pci' and post the output)

- what is your kernel config; are you enabling (or not enabling) anything that I might be doing differently.  ( if you don't know how to do this, 'cat /usr/src/linux/kernel-config' and post the output)

- are you sure yours is working fine- i.e. it doesn't slow down after copying 500Mb+ of data, after heavy use there's no I/O errors in 'dmesg' output?

I reckon with this info we might have a shot at seeing exactly what causes it to work for some but not for others!

Cheers

Shane

----------

## niki

IRQs

```

  Bus  0, device   5, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: PCI device 10de:006b (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=1.Max Lat=12.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe2000000 [0xe207ffff].

  Bus  1, device  11, function  0:

    RAID bus controller: PCI device 1095:3112 (CMD Technology Inc) (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0x9000 [0x9007].

      I/O at 0x9400 [0x9403].

      I/O at 0x9800 [0x9807].

      I/O at 0x9c00 [0x9c03].

      I/O at 0xa000 [0xa00f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe1000000 [0xe10001ff].

```

Kernel config

```

[*]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support 

[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available

<*>     AMD Viper support

<*>     Silicon Image chipset support

< > Support for IDE Raid controllers (EXPERIMENTAL) 

```

as for transfering large files i get the same erros as you!!!

it didn't know this before because i mostly only read files from this HD.

I tryed to copy 5 files from my normal ata hd to the serial-ata hd.

it worked for 3 files, which where under 50MB

for the other two file(~50MB + ~600MB) i got this error(dmesg)

```

hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hde: timeout waiting for DMA

hde: timeout waiting for DMA

hde: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

 

ide2: reset phy, status=0x00000113, siimage_reset

hde: drive not ready for command

```

followed by some I/O errors.

----------

## sw497

damn!

thats exactly the same as whats happening here...

...althoug the config is identical too; the kernel config and the fact that the SATA controller is sharing IRQ11 with the nVidia chipset.

When i get home from work and dont have to do everything through SSH I'm going to try doing something about the IRQ sharing, see if that makes any difference.

But.. these posts from the linux kernel mailing lists don't look optimistic...:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&threadm=20030407021007%24631c%40gated-at.bofh.it&rnum=1&prev=/groups%3Fq%3Dsata%2Bdma%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26oe%3DUTF-8%26selm%3D20030407021007%2524631c%2540gated-at.bofh.it%26rnum%3D1

buuuuut....  this looks more positive...

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&threadm=20030525201008%244d06%40gated-at.bofh.it&rnum=1&prev=/groups%3Fq%3D%2522serial%2Bata%2522%2Bdma%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26oe%3DUTF-8%26selm%3D20030525201008%25244d06%2540gated-at.bofh.it%26rnum%3D1

Mark Hahn looks like he's had it working fine for ages; I might try to contact him later, see what drive he's using...

Any other ideas?

this is really annoying me now.  drive works perfectly in Win98 and Win2K.  Can't get it to do anything in Linux.  Suckage.

----------

## eziril

Thanks, I did a hdparm -c1 -d1 -X66 on the drives and it seems to work much better. about 40MB/s now instead on 1

----------

## sw497

eziril: does it stay at 40Mb/sec or does it kinda die after a few hundred Mb been written/read?

----------

## eziril

Well, I did copy about 15 gigs of anime onto the drives last night, but i'm still having some other odd issues with freezing in 3d games. Even though I can get 5000+fps in glxgears. doing a bonnie++, will return with the results later

----------

## eziril

Well, bonnie++ seems to crash my system, soo... somthing is definatly not right

----------

## eziril

Here's an output from dmesg if it helps anyone

```

Linux version 2.4.21_rc2-gss (root@kenshin) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Mon May 26 20:58:46 MDT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 32752 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md2

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2079.586 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 4141.87 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1032924k/1048512k available (1696k kernel code, 15200k reserved, 565k data, 116k init, 131008k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.32 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2079.5093 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 332.7214 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 3327214, slice: 1663607

CPU0<T0:3327200,T1:1663584,D:9,S:1663607,C:3327214>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb490, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/01e0] at 00:00.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: Detected Nvidia Nforce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta3-.2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits corectly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

AMD_IDE: PCI device 10de:0065 (nVidia Corporation) (rev a2) UDMA100 controller on pci00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

SiI3112 Serial ATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 01:0b.0

SiI3112 Serial ATA: chipset revision 2

SiI3112 Serial ATA: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: MMIO-DMA at 0xf8838000-0xf8838007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA at 0xf8838008-0xf883800f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hdc: ASUS CRW-5224A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-120S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: ST380013AS, ATA DISK drive

hdg: ST380013AS, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2 at 0xf8838080-0xf8838087,0xf883808a on irq 11

ide3 at 0xf88380c0-0xf88380c7,0xf88380ca on irq 11

hde: attached ide-disk driver.

hde: host protected area => 1

hde: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63

hdg: attached ide-disk driver.

hdg: host protected area => 1

hdg: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

 [events: 0000004d]

 [events: 0000004b]

 [events: 00000049]

 [events: 0000002a]

 [events: 00000028]

 [events: 00000049]

md: autorun ...

md: considering ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 ...

md: created md3

md: bind<ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4,1>

md: bind<ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4,2>

md: running: <ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4><ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4>

md: ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4's event counter: 00000049

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4's event counter: 00000049

md3: max total readahead window set to 496k

md3: 2 data-disks, max readahead per data-disk: 248k

raid0: looking at ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4

raid0:   comparing ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4(67529152) with ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4(67529152)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4

raid0:   comparing ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4(67529152) with ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4(67529152)

raid0:   EQUAL

raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: zone 0

raid0: checking ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 ... contained as device 0

  (67529152) is smallest!.

raid0: checking ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4 ... contained as device 1

raid0: zone->nb_dev: 2, size: 135058304

raid0: current zone offset: 67529152

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 135058304 blocks.

raid0 : conf->smallest->size is 135058304 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

md: updating md3 RAID superblock on device

md: ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4 [events: 0000004a]<6>(write) ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part4's sb offset: 67529152

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 [events: 0000004a]<6>(write) ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part4's sb offset: 67529152

md: considering ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 ...

md: created md2

md: bind<ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3,1>

md: bind<ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3,2>

md: running: <ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3><ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3>

md: ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3's event counter: 00000028

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3's event counter: 0000004b

md: superblock update time inconsistency -- using the most recent one

md: freshest: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

md: kicking non-fresh ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3 from array!

md: unbind<ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3,1>

md: export_rdev(ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part3)

md: md2: raid array is not clean -- starting background reconstruction

md: RAID level 1 does not need chunksize! Continuing anyway.

md2: max total readahead window set to 124k

md2: 1 data-disks, max readahead per data-disk: 124k

raid1: device ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 operational as mirror 0

raid1: md2, not all disks are operational -- trying to recover array

raid1: raid set md2 active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

md: updating md2 RAID superblock on device

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 [events: 0000004c]<6>(write) ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3's sb offset: 10008384

md: recovery thread got woken up ...

md2: no spare disk to reconstruct array! -- continuing in degraded mode

md: recovery thread finished ...

md: considering ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1 ...

md:  adding ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1,1>

md: bind<ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1,2>

md: running: <ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1><ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1>

md: ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1's event counter: 0000002a

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1's event counter: 0000004d

md: superblock update time inconsistency -- using the most recent one

md: freshest: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

md: kicking non-fresh ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1 from array!

md: unbind<ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1,1>

md: export_rdev(ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0/part1)

md: md0: raid array is not clean -- starting background reconstruction

md: RAID level 1 does not need chunksize! Continuing anyway.

md0: max total readahead window set to 124k

md0: 1 data-disks, max readahead per data-disk: 124k

raid1: device ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 operational as mirror 0

raid1: md0, not all disks are operational -- trying to recover array

raid1: raid set md0 active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

md: updating md0 RAID superblock on device

md: ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 [events: 0000004e]<6>(write) ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1's sb offset: 104320

md: recovery thread got woken up ...

md0: no spare disk to reconstruct array! -- continuing in degraded mode

md2: no spare disk to reconstruct array! -- continuing in degraded mode

md: recovery thread finished ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

md: swapper(pid 1) used obsolete MD ioctl, upgrade your software to use new ictls.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 09:02) ...

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

reiserfs: replayed 5 transactions in 1 seconds

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 116k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 2.9.12 [May  9 2003] on minor 0

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 09:03) ...

reiserfs: replayed 17 transactions in 4 seconds

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 47472

blk: queue c03aae20, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c03ab290, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: CHECK for good STATUS

hdd: CHECK for good STATUS

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00420b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] To use AGP on this CPU with this kernel, you really should have 4MB pages disabled. Use `mem=nopentium` on the bootloader commandline.

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116391936

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116391936

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

```

----------

## vt

seems that boards with silicon image chips are very different from those with intel ones.

silicon image: supported by gentoo install cds and many kernels, may be booted from,  buggy and slow.

intel: supported only by very latest 2.5 kernels, still not bootable, easy to set up, and fast.

mine is intel, under 2.5.70-mm2.

```

bash-2.05b# /sbin/hdparm -i /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Model=ST3120026AS, FwRev=3.05, SerialNo=3JT09MNE

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234441648

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:  1 2 3 4 5 6

bash-2.05b# /sbin/hdparm -vTt /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 14593/255/63, sectors = 234441648, start = 0

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.16 seconds =795.15 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.16 seconds = 55.37 MB/sec

```

intel sata controller is 82801EB on D875PBZLK/478 i875P ATX 4GB AGP8x FSB800 with PENTIUM 4/2.80GHz HT S478 FSB800 512KB.

----------

## Teardrop

hi

any progress in this case? i have exactly the same problem.... makes the whole system slow.

thx

cu Teardrop

----------

## drekka

Hi,

Perhaps I can help. 

Asus A7N8X Deluxe

2 x Seagate 120G SATA drives in raid 0

Hercules Prophet 9700Pro

2 x 512 OCZ EL PC3500 DDR

I am running ac sources. Silraid and ataraid are compiled into the kernel. When I first booted this hdparm -tT was reporting about 1M throughput to the drives. DMA was off and the whole system was working fine but slooooow.

I tried switching DMA on with hdparm -d1, but as other people have found, it locked the system. Eventually I checked the drive settings under Win2000 and used a hdparm string to emulate them:

hdparm -c1 -A1 -d1 -X70 -m16 -u1 /dev/hd...

The important one is the -Xnn. On my system the drives where running using udma6 in Win2000, so I knew that this is what I could set it to. Just turning on dma did not do this and my drives didn't like it. 

I know get about 25M throughput on the drives and the whole system is faster.

cio

Derek.

----------

## zachhendershot

Actually I think i might be able to help you. Alan Cox was asked about this very problem and he replied by saying that you should do this before enabling DMA with the Silicon Image controllers:

echo "max_kb_per_request:15" > /proc/ide/hde/settings

hdparm -d1X69 /dev/hde

That works perfectly for me and with my raptor i get 56mb/s a sec! Hope that helps. Make sure you modify the above to fit your system or even the number of drives that you have. You should apply the above to each hard drive on the controller. Good luck.

Zach H.

----------

## Teardrop

thx for your tips but the system still crashes everytime. it doesn't like the -X69 oder -X70. it always creates a I/O error when I want to set it.  :Sad: 

I got one kernel with pfeifer-sources and one with ac-sources. suprisingly the ac-sources are much slower (seagate 120GB softraid raid 1) then the pfeifer-sources. Do you think I forgot something during kernelcompilation?

thx for your help...

cu Teardrop

----------

## zachhendershot

Well,  I know you do need to compile DMA (something like use DMA if available or something) in under the ATA/IDE menu when compiling the kernel, check (if your kernel has it) for Generic PCI bus-master DMA support and make sure that the Silicon Image driver is loaded. I always include those in the kernel proper instead of modules. Furthermore i always have Intel PIIX support compiled in if that might make a difference for you. The only other thing that might affect this is "Enhanced IDE/ATA/ETC support" try all those out, if you havent already. Good luck....

Zach H.

----------

## Teardrop

finally it works. not @ the speed I sometimes saw in the forum but it works.

what I had to do:

for every harddistk -> echo "max_kb_per_request:15" > /proc/ide/hde/settings 

and then for every harddisk again -> hdparm -c1 -d1X66 /dev/...

hdparm -Tt gives me now about 400M/sec and 25M/sec - stable!

anything with X69 or X70 didn't work....  :Sad: 

If you every encouter a better solution please post it. thx for your help.

cu Teardrop

----------

## zachhendershot

Well i'm glad you got it going stable, i'll let you know if i hear anything else. It would be nicer if you could pull more than 25mb/s but i'll keep my ears peeled.

Zach

----------

## Teardrop

sorry, i was too early. under heavy load gentoo crashes  :Sad: 

but I just saw the the new ac-sources are out 2.4.22-pre6-r1. And finally I got the speed of the vanilla-sources but with onboard-ide and onboard-ata working in a useable matter. (-Tt still only gives 412M/sec and 1.5M/sec).

I will stay tuned and post some news if I find something more about this

cu Teardrop

----------

## neuromancer

Just to add another perspective, I couldnt get DMA to turn on on my system either. (2.4.21 kernel)

I would recommend loading up the gentoo live cd and trying to turn it on with:

```
hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx
```

(where x is the letter of your drive)

In my case this worked - this meant that all I needed was a kernel module that I hadnt installed. After looking through menuconfig I quickly found a module that I guessed might help (even though it didnt specifically pertain to my IDE chipset).

To illustrate how important DMA is, here are my test times before and after the insmod of the correct module:

root@lorax ~ # hdparm -vTt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 9729/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.22 seconds =581.82 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in 18.52 seconds =  3.46 MB/sec

root@lorax ~ # insmod sis5513

Using /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/sis5513.o

root@lorax ~ # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

root@lorax ~ # hdparm -vTt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 9729/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.24 seconds =533.33 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.39 seconds = 46.04 MB/sec

root@lorax ~ # 

As you can see, it is worth getting working!

Anyway - good luck,

Simon

----------

## drekka

Hi all, me again  :Wink: 

With the changes I made I get around 25Mb/ec from hdparm -Tt on my raid 0 drives. This is good but from what I have seen around I should be able to get higher. Especially as these are SATA drives. 

I'm interested in the 'echo "max_kb_per_request:15" > /proc/ide/hde/settings ' bizzo. What does this do and do you think it will improve my system beyond 25Mb/sec ?

Asus A7N8X

2 x Seagate 120G SATA drives in raid 0

2 x 512G OCZ PC3500 DDR

Hercules Prophet 9700Pro

----------

## Teardrop

Just a little silly question...

when I do hdparm -i /dev/hdx for my Seagate SATA 120GB

I get: UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

so why do we try to get UDMA 5 or higher working???? I just read all the stuff here in the forum but suddenly I realized that we, accordingly to the specifics of the harddisk, try the impossible?

Am I correct or did I miss something very important?

thx

cu Teardrop

----------

## mickwd

For your info, guys, there's a newer version of the SiI3112 driver in the current ac-sources, and in the new vanilla-prepatch-sources (siimage.c version 1.06 vs. version 1.02).

It doesn't cure all the problems (my machine occasionally hangs at boot when running hdparm), but it seems a lot more reliable than the previous version did. I can now run bonnie++ to completion, for example.

Might be worth a try.

----------

## Teardrop

Something really strange happend to me last night. I did a complete new install of gentoo because I messed something up with a firewall and couldn't connect to my pc anymore...

the strange thing now is that a lot of my problems above have vanished (with the same configuration!!!). the only other thing was that I did the install now after updating the bios with the newest firmware instead of updating it during the previous install. perhaps this messed gentoo up. I don't know. I will test some stuff and post it here...

so long..

a happy Teardrop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Error

I read a newgroup post by Alan Cox that said to use "hdparm -X64 -d1 /dev/hd?".   Apparently because this particular controller only supports one ultradma mode he just wrote the driver to expect 64 as the parameter.  So the only choices with this driver are pio, regular dma or ultra dma and setting it to any higher ultradma mode wouldn't make any difference.

My system is rock solid when I do it that way.

The max_kb_per_request trick did improve performance for me though.

----------

## Teardrop

Just installed my system new from scratch:

A7N8X Delux, Softraid 1 Seagate 120GB SATA, 1GB RAM

still got the same problems... a soon as i turn on udma the system crashes. and now i get a new error during boot: spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7. i didn't change anything from the previous installation.

everyone in this forum has at least a slight improvement with some of the hints but not me. how could i test the SATA-Chip to see if the MB is good or not? I can't image that it is a software problem because every hint doesn't work at all.

thx

cu Teardrop

----------

## taskara

If you know what you're doing, anyone with a7n8x deluxe I would recommend flashing your bios to uberbios 1005

check it out here

get uberbios based on your board revision and model.

ie "Deluxe model REV 2.0 board"

if u don't know what you're doing, you prob should read up first, or not do it!  :Confused: 

anyway it has an updated silicon image bios that helps to stop corruption

----------

## Teardrop

i give up for the moment. i can't wait every time 2 days until my raid 1 has resynced with 1mb/sec before I mess it up again with some tests in a few seconds. i installed now the newest ac-sources (dma is set at startup now) but my system still hangs after some seconds or if it is willing to come up fully (about 1 out of 10) it hangs  after some bigger file transfers.

i think i will wait a month or so because i can't install gentoo 24/7...  :Sad: 

cya later

TeardropLast edited by Teardrop on Tue Aug 05, 2003 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## taskara

d'oh  :Sad: 

----------

## Teardrop

Yeah, i am really sorry. But you have to understand me. I even tried your Über Bios with its nice functions but still the same fu....  problem (sorry). I really don't know what to do because there isn't as much as a slight improvement of the faulty behavior of my MB with the 2 HDs. Perhaps I should return the MB as broken....

still, thanks for all your help. I really appreciated it - but I am worn out now.... sorry guys.

cya Teardrop

----------

## taskara

the serial ata problem (IRQ error) is just cause the driver is not mature yet - or it could be that u have plug n play on in the bios, or it enabled in your kernel or something..

it will probably be a couple of months before it's a decent card under linux.

Until then there's not much we can do, except buy a different serial ata card

----------

## Teardrop

i turned everything of in the bios AND the kernel so i can't be. i even have the problems with the live cd. one sata hd does very well but as soon as I have two they crash...  :Sad:  i even tried to do the raid 1 with the hardware raid controller but no luck. i am trying now win xp to find out if my mb is bad or not. frigging windows works like a hell... arg. i think i will install gentoo without raid and in a few month i will add softraid. 

cya Teardrop

@drekka: could you pm me your kernel.config file? thx a lot.

----------

## Teardrop

hi guys.... me again

i couldn't leave my hands of gentoo (am i addicted? *gg*)

1 seagate sata works fine with the new live cd ( i get 400mb/sec and 55mb/sec)

1 seagate sata works fine with the ac-sources, too (800mb/sec and 16mb/sec)

2 seagate sata hds crash always  :Sad:  not to mention my softraid 1 

even 1 crashes when i set more then 'hdparm -d1 -X udma2' but else they are now really solid (i can't copy as much GB as I wan't)

can anyone tell me why i get these different mb/sec ??'

thx

cu Teardrop

PS: überbios ist great  :Wink: Last edited by Teardrop on Thu Aug 07, 2003 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## taskara

ja ueberbios ist die beste!

umm... 800 seems a little high... I get around 550

they should be getting exatly the same speed if they are exactly the same drive.

and if not.. I'm not sure why... try switching them on the controller and see if the speeds switch also.

gentoo is great, but this driver sux atm  :Sad: 

----------

## drekka

Hi, 

hdparm -Tt on my two SATA raid 0 drives gives me 900M+/sec and 25M/sec rock stable. So these speeds are correct. Once I fix my lilo problem and can get back in I'll be working to increase the 25M/sec to something better.

cio

Derek.

----------

## taskara

hey thanks derek,

let us know if u are able to increase your speeds, and how you did it  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Teardrop

@ drekka

please post or send me your kernel.config and tell us which kernel you used.

thx a lot

cu Teardrop

----------

## gaz

my adaptec 1210SA (SATA Raid controller)

has the sil3112 chipset... but it detects it as an IDE controller and all drives in PIO mode.. then dma_timer_expiry stuff for each drive (detects the drives correctly)

should i be using silraid? sil3112? medley? ac-sources?

----------

## drekka

Hi all,

No i haven't been able to increase the speed on my drives. I did manage to increase it by changes the max_kb_per_request setting from it's default of 15 to higher amounts. However the drives became unstable. I.e. I experienced lockups and had my Win200 partition corrupted again (lots of sympathy for that I expect  :Wink: 

I've about stretched what I can do in terms of tweaking this system. from reading around I believe it is possible to get higher speeds from using software raid as opposed to the silraid drivers I am using. However I don't know how to install a software raid system on an established raid 0 system with no un-raided boot partition. So for the moment I'm not looking at that. 

My preference would be to get the code for the current silraid driver, learn C and how these things work at a low level and then see if I can improve it as I understand it is not a proper raid driver (don't ask me to explain it - I don't know why!!)

I am using ac-sources 2.4.22 ac1.

For those of you who have asked here is a copy of my current kernel config file:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_EDD=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHIO=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_H2999 is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PM is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_EDP2 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII=y

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_VBLANK is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DFU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AX8817X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# USB ATMEL wireless support

#

# CONFIG_USB_ATMEL76C503 is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

----------

## Teardrop

my server is up and running so far but i am still missing the second harddrive for my software raid on the silimage. as soon it is atached the system freeezes  :Sad: 

so no update from this side, too.

cya Teardrop

----------

## nick58b

I thought I should add something insteresting to this thread, as I've been reading it non-stop for the last two days.

I have had the same freezing problems with the silicon image controller, reproduceable by running bonnie++ and having my system freeze.  Today, just for fun, I installed and ran genkernel.  Now, with the same kernel version (gs-sources 2.4.23_pre6-r1) I can get through bonnie++ without freezing.  I dont even have to mess with the -Xnn or max_kb tricks.

Along with stability, hdparm -tT gives me 888 MB/sec buffer-cache reads, and 51 MB/sec buffered disk reads.

I would be interesed in knowing what genkernel does different with silicon image support in the kernel.  I'm going to see what I can find.

----------

## pross

ok..am trying gs-sources now...with genkernel ( without using --config)

heres hoping i get more than ~25mps (ac-sources)   :Confused: 

edit:

 :Crying or Very sad:  no such luck ...still 25mps..oh well

----------

## Teardrop

have no time to try it. will do some testing in 1-2 weeks.

thx for the update

cya Teardrop

----------

